# bootable cd to bootable pen drive



## dare_devil (Feb 3, 2008)

hello friends, 
i hav erd commander 2005 bootable cd, now i want to make a bootable pen drive so that i can run erd commander by booting from usb
plz help me


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Feb 6, 2008)

use the cd that come along with ur pen drive..
attach the pen drive...
insert the disk...
then there is a option of make the usb to bootable usb-zip..
complete the procedure...
and make ur pen as a bootable one..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

nikhil ramteke said:


> then there is a option of make the usb to bootable usb-zip..


 
where u got this option..??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 6, 2008)

1) First thing..........
The motherboard must support removal device as bootable device.

Than here:
*www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm


----------

